# Weekly Army.ca Bumper Sticker Prize



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2011)

It's actually been running for a few weeks already, but I thought I would post and draw attention to it. Every week, the top MilPoints spender will have an Army.ca bumper sticker mailed out to them. Your progress towards being the 'leader' is marked on every page of the game... for example, mine says *14,036 to go!*, which means I am currently 14k behind the leader. Clicking on that text will bring you to a page which explains thing in a bit more detail, including the current leader and their weekly spending total:

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/index.php?function=mp_leader

Yes, this is a shameless ploy to get people to spend MilPoints (purchased or not doesn't matter) but it's also a way to give a small nod to those who are actively playing the game.

Enjoy!
Mike


----------



## blackemail (5 May 2011)

Mike,

You inadvertently posted a link to the Dev version of Afghan Ops in your post.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2011)

lol, ooops! I've fixed that... thanks.


----------



## kratz (5 May 2011)

Thanks Mike,

I think this is a great idea.

I checked out the tool and did the math. 500 MilPoints per $1 ($100 for 50,000 points)
$30 worth of MilPoints to catch PuckChaser's lead this week so far.

I think I will wait for the Navy.ca sticker ;D


----------



## larry Strong (5 May 2011)

Cool Thanks Mike


----------



## navymich (5 May 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's actually been running for a few weeks already, but I thought I would post and draw attention to it.



So who has won for the other weeks?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2011)

MJP (x2) and JohnTbay

And I just realized that until today, the weekly totals and link were not even visible. Explains why I had no feedback on this previous to today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2011)

lol, and I see MJP is currently in line for a third!


----------



## navymich (20 May 2011)

Back off MJP!  You've got enough bumper stickers (or "strickers" as the post title says!) already.  This week's is mine!!  Or hey, if you win again, you can always give me one as my Welcome to Winnipeg gift  ;D


----------



## MJP (20 May 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Back off MJP!  You've got enough bumper stickers (or "strickers" as the post title says!) already.  This week's is mine!!  Or hey, if you win again, you can always give me one as my Welcome to Winnipeg gift  ;D



I am not trying to win honest but each mission I run is 1000 milpoints.  You will have to fight my son for them


----------



## navymich (20 May 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> You will have to fight my son for them



You're on!  Ok, I'll play fair, my son for yours.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 May 2011)

Since were talking about bumper stickers, you can get a 2 free static cling from gsdv.ca. took a while to recieve it though.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/sqft_gsd/formulaires/autocollants_en.asp


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2011)

I'm in a contest with myself  ;D



> airmich is the current MilPoints leader with 102 spent so far this week!
> You have spent 102 - YOU ARE THE MILPOINTS LEADER!!
> airmich is on your tail with 0 spent!
> This week's contest ends at midnight AT on Sunday, 26-06.
> Time left this week: 6 days 23:58:25



I am assuming that it is something about having an "a" name.  It often shows up in the AO daily stats too (with '0' but still....lol)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jun 2011)

Actually I think that's because at 1 minute and 35 seconds in, you were probably the only person who had spent any MilPoints.  I expect it's showing correctly now.

BTW, my apologies to the recent winners who have to wait out the postal strike.


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Actually I think that's because at 1 minute and 35 seconds in, you were probably the only person who had spent any MilPoints.  I expect it's showing correctly now.
> 
> BTW, my apologies to the recent winners who have to wait out the postal strike.


I may not have won - or even been remotely close. But I hold you personally responsible for the delay of these post deliveries.
Apologies in words are cheap. I'll accept an apology in the form of a bumber sticker on their behalf.. ;D



...no?  :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

Let me add a new dimension to the sticker contests... I'll give 2,500 MilPoints to anyone who posts a photo of their bumper sticker in use. Doesn't have to be on a car.


----------



## navymich (29 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Let me add a new dimension to the sticker contests... I'll give 2,500 MilPoints to anyone who posts a photo of their bumper sticker in use. Doesn't have to be on a car.



Sweet!!  Is that per bumper sticker that we win? (yes, I'm being greedy, but my MP fund is getting low with some of these missions!)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

Sure! There are a few out there who could really benefit from that... I'm looking at you MJP!


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sure! There are a few out there who could really benefit from that... I'm looking at you MJP!



His count is dropping like a stone.......hmmmm...... ;D


----------



## larry Strong (29 Jun 2011)

You can count on a picture when it arrives


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Aug 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has posted a pic yet... it's an easy 2,500 points!


----------



## kratz (2 Aug 2011)

Hey my Navy.ca sticker did arrive and I am happy to post it for all to see.  ;D







Thank you Mike.


----------



## larry Strong (2 Aug 2011)

Forgot all about your kind offer............


----------



## navymich (2 Aug 2011)

Added to the collection on my metal clipboard:







Still haven't found a spot for this one, so for now it is hanging on the fridge:







Keeping my eye out for a spot for the airforce one....once they are available of course!  Thanks for the stickers Mike!


----------



## Silverfire (3 Mar 2012)

Is this little prize still ongoing?  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Mar 2012)

It is, and I see you're in the lead!


----------



## Silverfire (5 Mar 2012)

Did I win?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Mar 2012)

Sure did, and it's in the mail. Congrats!

And don't forgot you can still earn 2,500 MilPoints by posting a pic of it in action.


----------



## Silverfire (16 Mar 2012)




----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2012)

w00t! Finally won a sticker myself!


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> w00t! Finally won a sticker myself!



No awarding yourself MPs without posting a pic first!!


----------



## kratz (31 Oct 2012)

I won another Navy.ca sticker last week (21 Oct) and I know Mike has another contest trying to show off 
all the places where the stickers have been. 

What better place could I take it than Hal Con 2012 (26-28 Oct)?  ;D

While I was busy volunteering on duty during the convention, both Nelson and Fat Apollo 
were kind enough to pose a moment holding a Navy.ca sticker:






and


----------



## TN2IC (31 Oct 2012)

Wow.. I was in the lead for the first time ever. Still lost... Go figure.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Nov 2012)

Excellent pics, MilPoints have been delivered!


----------

